# Dress When Reporting to a Course



## Courtney (21 Jan 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I'm reporting to a course in Winnipeg on Sunday, and I was just wondering what I should wear on the plane, and reporting into barracks Sunday night.  Can I go in civvies? Flight suit?  Eithier they didn't cover this in Basic, or I had zoned out during that period.  Any ideas?

Courtney


----------



## chaos75 (21 Jan 2005)

Yeah civvies is fine.  If you get in before 15:00, you can get your keys and meal card from acoomodations, if after 15:00 you get them from the guard shack at the Whytewold Gate.  What course you comin for, BANC 0407?  Any questions let me know.


----------



## Armageddon (23 Jan 2005)

I am pretty sure all the members of the 0407 course are already here.  They were doing in clearance last week.  It is a half kiwi half canadian course if you wanted to know


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jan 2005)

In another thread , Courtney mentioned she was coming here for AMT.  I will probably see her later today as the tend to stay on our floor.


----------



## Inch (23 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> In another thread , Courtney mentioned she was coming here for AMT.   I will probably see her later today as the tend to stay on our floor.



They put you guys up in Bldg 79 for your course? When I did AMT we stayed in Bldg 79, and Bldg 63 for SERE since you stink so much afterwards that they don't want you smelling up the good shacks.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jan 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> They put you guys up in Bldg 79 for your course? When I did AMT we stayed in Bldg 79, and Bldg 63 for SERE since you stink so much afterwards that they don't want you smelling up the good shacks.



We are in 65..........third floor.  Since last year, all of the AMT courses i have seen come trough were staying on our floor.....the rooms are 2 doors down from mine. 79 is full of ICP and flight safety students as far as i know.


----------



## Inch (23 Jan 2005)

Gotcha, I stayed in 65 one night last Christmas so I didn't have to drive from Portage the morning of my flight home, they're pretty good, not as good as 79 but definitely better than 63.


----------



## Zoomie (23 Jan 2005)

Don't all BANC students stay in two room "apartments" with their own bathroom - is this Bldg 65?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jan 2005)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Don't all BANC students stay in two room "apartments" with their own bathroom - is this Bldg 65?



Negative...BANC students who chose to live in are in bldg 72 (i think).  BB 65 is the transit hotel where us BAC students live. We have our own hotel-style rooms with private bathroom and housekeeping !!!


----------



## Zoomie (24 Jan 2005)

Check - so bldg 65 is the "Hotel" then...  

Bldg 72 is the older bldg block on the southern edge of the base where the baby-Navs have been for a while.

Did you smack Cutler up side the head yet?


----------



## Inch (24 Jan 2005)

No man, 79 is the hotel. 65 has been renovated and it's quite nice now too, but the one you're thinking of is 79 where the accommodations office is located.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jan 2005)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Did you smack Cutler up side the head yet?



Yes i have...repeatedly in fact......would you like me to do it a few more times......he's starting to wonder why you want me to do this !



			
				Inch said:
			
		

> No man, 79 is the hotel. 65 has been renovated and it's quite nice now too, but the one you're thinking of is 79 where the accommodations office is located.



That is correct, 79 is refered to as "the hotel" howver.....65 has bigger rooms.  BAC students are alone in their rooms so there is only one bed, unlike most of the other rooms in the bldg. Beats army shacks  ;D


----------



## Inch (24 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Beats army shacks   ;D



I think you'll start to see a trend, except Shearwater, I think we spend all our money on parts for the Sea Kings.  :-[


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jan 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> I think you'll start to see a trend, except Shearwater, I think we spend all our money on parts for the Sea Kings.   :-[



Can't say that i have heard good things about warrior block !...not looking forward to it from what i have heard......remains to be seen ( i have no idea still if its 124s or 140s)

What are the shacks like in greenwood ?


----------



## Inch (24 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Can't say that i have heard good things about warrior block !...not looking forward to it from what i have heard......remains to be seen ( i have no idea still if its 124s or 140s)
> 
> What are the shacks like in greenwood ?



No idea, never been there. Warrior block isn't the best, but believe it or not, it's better than the officer's shacks.  :'(


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Jan 2005)

> No idea, never been there. Warrior block isn't the best, but believe it or not, it's better than the officer's shacks



Sad but true.   Probably the Worst officer accommodations in the CF.   Probably a contender for worst in NATO.

I'm not joking.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jan 2005)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Sad but true.   Probably the Worst officer accommodations in the CF.   Probably a contender for worst in NATO.
> 
> I'm not joking.



Ever live in the shacks in gagetown ??


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Jan 2005)

> Ever live in the shacks in gagetown ??



Yes.   As well as Chatham, Petawawa, Winnipeg, Toronto, Valcartier, Esquimalt, Halifax, Edmonton, Comox, Summerside, Shilo and Chilliwack.

Shearwater takes first (last) prize.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jan 2005)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Yes.   As well as Chatham, Petawawa, Winnipeg, Toronto, Valcartier, Esquimalt, Halifax, Edmonton, Comox, Summerside, Shilo and Chilliwack.
> 
> Shearwater takes first (last) prize.



I digress...........

I must admit Shearwater doesn't sound too promissing.........oh well hopefully i find out for myself on OTU.....


----------



## Armageddon (25 Jan 2005)

I'm gonna place a wild guess and say that it is Port that wants you to slap me in the head.........no worries, I will get even with him     :evil: :gunner:  ( I just wanted to try the icons)      And btw, not that it matter, all us navs are staying in bldg 74.   

      On the note of Shearwater, Warrior block is indeed pretty bad but it really isn't that bad compared to the Officers Quarters which take the cake.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jan 2005)

Armageddon said:
			
		

> I'm gonna place a wild guess and say that it is Port that wants you to slap me in the head.........no worries, I will get even with him     :evil: :gunner:   ( I just wanted to try the icons)      And btw, not that it matter, all us navs are staying in bldg 74.
> 
> On the note of Shearwater, Warrior block is indeed pretty bad but it really isn't that bad compared to the Officers Quarters which take the cake.



I guess i'll find out first hand what Shearwater is like..........I already told armageddon this morning, but i have just found out that i will be going to 423 sqn after completing my BAC.

yeah..bldg 74...thats what i meant.

Cheers armagedon...see you in the lounge !

Inch...need the dirt on Halifax / Shearwater !


----------



## Inch (25 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I guess i'll find out first hand what Shearwater is like..........I already told armageddon this morning, but i have just found out that i will be going to 423 sqn after completing my BAC.
> 
> Inch...need the dirt on Halifax / Shearwater !



Congrats man, I know you wanted West coast, but you'll like it out here, lots of good guys here in Shearwater.

PM inbound.


----------



## Sam69 (25 Jan 2005)

Congrats 081. You are in for a great experience.

Sam


----------

